# DInc2 WiFi messed up



## Chase716 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello for some reason after I upgraded my phone to CM10 my wifi will not turn on. Whenever I tap on the switch, to goes straight back to off and eternally says turning wifi on. Can someone help?


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 29, 2011)

Which rom are on?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Chase716 (Nov 14, 2012)

I am running Cyanogen Mod 9 ICS 4.0.4. Restoring from a backup is not an option because something happened to my stock 2.3.4 rom so if I try to restore to that I get to the red Droid eye and get stuck there eternally.


----------



## Chase716 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nevermind this, everyone. I got sick and tired of that old "brick" and switched it out. But thanks anyway.


----------

